# Dx code for antibody mediated rejection



## Tonyj (Jun 29, 2010)

I've been asking for assistance for this code for quite some time, hope someone can help me.

59 yo male s/p living donor kidney transplant with hospital course complicated by acute antibody mediated rejection.

Should I code this as 996.81 complications of transplanted kidney and/or 279.51 acute graft versus host disease w/E878.0 (E878 Surgical operation and other surgical procedures as the cause of abnormal reaction of patient, or of later complication, without mention of misadventure at the time of operation)
 E878.0 Surgical operation with transplant of whole organ
Transplantation of: heart, kidney, liver 

Please help
Tonyj


----------



## gost (Jun 29, 2010)

I would go with 996.81.  AMR is not the same as GVHD.  GVHD is a T-cell mediated rejection as opposed to antibody mediated.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Tonyj (Jun 29, 2010)

It helps tremendously. I've been trying to pin down the difference between AMR and GVHD.

Thanks


----------

